# Pex or Copper?



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

your thoughts on what is better. and why?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This topic has been beat thoroughly to death. 

Everybody knows copper is what real plumbers use anyhow:jester:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is the thread.

 pex-copper-what-do-you-use


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry guys. wasnt sure. new to the site


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

j.funk said:


> sorry guys. wasnt sure. new to the site


 
Nothin to apologize for. Clicky on that thread Ron put in his post and let those opinions fly.:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

here we go again:yes:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::hang:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Copper colored garden hose is best, I swear.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i like the copper water hose but the hardware store is always out of the fittings, pex fittings is to small, iwonder if they make a adapter? yours truely:BILLYBOBS PLUMBING&TREE TRIMMING


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh God help me ,,,,, not again .


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

kitec is the best


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

^
just kidding


----------



## RDW 920 (Mar 30, 2009)

Come on Billy Bob, Earl told ya to git the pex fitten at the hardware and git them hose clamps at Napa.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

RDW-you cant just put a 3/4 hose on a 1/2 pex fittin without havein a reducen type fittin!!!!! you should know that beains your a plumminman! wake up you damed igit!!!!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Cosmo Castorini*: There are three kinds of pipe. There's aluminum, which is garbage. There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> *Cosmo Castorini*: There are three kinds of pipe. There's aluminum, which is garbage. There's bronze, which is pretty good, unless something goes wrong. And something always goes wrong. Then, there's copper, which is the only pipe I use. It costs money. It costs money because it saves money.


ok :confused1: what does that link have to do with pipes? Oh I use pex, can't go wrong with it. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Watch "Moonstruck" Cosmo is a plumber, that's his repipe sales pitch.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh got it now. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

pex pipe with brass fittings. If your area has water with known de-zincification chemistry then use bronze instead of brass.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wave to stop this conversation because I really have very little hair left to pull out.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got 0 friends on facebook and myspace, combined.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I've got 0 friends on facebook and myspace, combined.


:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> pex pipe with brass fittings. If your area has water with known de-zincification chemistry then use bronze instead of brass.


Viega PureFlow with bronze fittings is all I use.:thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*what's PEX ?*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's fantastic, It's plastic:thumbsup:

The biggest boon to homeowner caused backflow and cross connection in the history of plumbing.


----------



## mikencoleen (Apr 14, 2009)

I also agree that copper is the best, but these days you can't bid a job & get it by going all copper, especially in residential!! If you can let me know your secrets. Don't get me wrong. Pex has its place, but I don't think it should be used in any commercial job, but it is!!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I prefer copper but also like pex. It all depends on the situation your in (like all things in plumbing). If I was plumbing my house, I would lean towards copper. With good water quality, I've seen copper in good shape as old as 80 years. I wonder what pex will look like after 50 years of 70psi.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I wonder what pex will look like after 50 years of 70psi.


It will look just like pex. :yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It will look just like pex. :yes:


It will looka likea a da swiss cheese:laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> It will looka likea a da swiss cheese:laughing:


Ran another 180 feet today for a residential repipe, plus new Bradford White WH, laundry tub, new tub shower valve and faucets. 50 years? I won't be around.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've used Pex or copper.:blink::huh::yawn:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ron said:


> Here is the thread.
> 
> pex-copper-what-do-you-use


thanks for that thread, i guess it was a stupid question to start with


----------

